
Tilig: A Password Manager for Everyone - ChrisArchitect
https://blog.tilig.com/posts/introducing/
======
devonnull
You can only log in/sign up using a Google account? Thanks, but no thanks.

------
znpy
closed source, cloud-based? no thanks.

